# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  نظف الاخطاء من جهازك واحصل علي سرعة افضل مع CCleaner 2011

## مرهف

*تم تجديد رابط التحميل
لبرنامج ccleaner بنسخته الجديدة للعام 2011
البرنامج عربي وسهل الاستخدام
للتحميل إضغط علي اسمه اسفل
سي كلينر2011
...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تشكر يا معلم ...
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*برنامج عجيييييييييييييييييب
*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا لكم يا احباب
...
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا للبرنامج الجميل
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*تسلم الحبيب ومشكرين ومقدرين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## الافريقي

*تسلم يا ملك
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*مرهف الاحاس تسلم من كل اذى وانشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## lil ali

*شكرا لحبك>>فهو معجزتي اGخيره>>بعدما ولى زمان المعجزات>شكرا لحبك>>فهو علمني القراءة، والكتابه،وهو زودني بأروع مفرداتي>>وهو الذي شطب النساء جميعهن >> بلحظهواغتال أجمل ذكرياتي>>شكرا من اGعماق>>يا من جئت من كتب العبادة والصbهشكرا لخصرك، كيف جاء بحجم أحbمي، وحجم تصوراتيولوجهك المندس كالعصفور،بين دفاتري ومذكراتي>>شكرا Gنك تسكنين قصائدي>>شكرا>>>Gنك تجلسين على جميع أصابعيشكرا Gنك في حياتي>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أعطاني البشارة قبل كل المؤمنينواختارني ملكا>>وتوجني>>وعمدني بماء الياسمين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أكرمني، وأدبني ، وعلمني علوم اGولىواختصني، بسعادة الفردوس ، دون العالمين شكرا>>Gيام التسكع تحت أقواس الغمام، وماء تشرين الحزينولكل ساعات الضbل، وكل ساعات اليقينشكرا لعينيك المسافرتين وحدهما>>إلى جزر البنفسج ، والحنين>>شكرا>>على كل السنين الذاهبات>>فإنها أحلى السنين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو من أغلى وأوفى اGصدقاءوهو الذي يبكي على صدري>>إذا بكت السماءشكرا لحبك فهو مروحه>>وطاووس >> ونعناع >> وماءوغمامة وردية مرت مصادفة بخط اbستواء>>>وهو المفاجأة التي قد حار فيها اGنبياء>>شكرا لشعرك >> شاغل الدنيا >>وسارق كل غابات النخيلشكرا لكل دقيقه>>سمحت بها عيناك في العمر البخيلشكرا لساعات التهور، والتحدي،واقتطاف المستحيل>>شكرا على سنوات حبك كلها>>بخريفها، وشتائهاوبغيمها، وبصحوها،وتناقضات سمائها>>شكرا على زمن البكاء ، ومواسم السهر الطويلشكرا على الحزن الجميل >>شكرا على الحزن الجميل >>شكرا لحبك>>فهو معجزتي اGخيره>>بعدما ولى زمان المعجزات>شكرا لحبك>>فهو علمني القراءة، والكتابه،وهو زودني بأروع مفرداتي>>وهو الذي شطب النساء جميعهن >> بلحظهواغتال أجمل ذكرياتي>>شكرا من اGعماق>>يا من جئت من كتب العبادة والصbهشكرا لخصرك، كيف جاء بحجم أحbمي، وحجم تصوراتيولوجهك المندس كالعصفور،بين دفاتري ومذكراتي>>شكرا Gنك تسكنين قصائدي>>شكرا>>>Gنك تجلسين على جميع أصابعيشكرا Gنك في حياتي>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أعطاني البشارة قبل كل المؤمنينواختارني ملكا>>وتوجني>>وعمدني بماء الياسمين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أكرمني، وأدبني ، وعلمني علوم اGولىواختصني، بسعادة الفردوس ، دون العالمين شكرا>>Gيام التسكع تحت أقواس الغمام، وماء تشرين الحزينولكل ساعات الضbل، وكل ساعات اليقينشكرا لعينيك المسافرتين وحدهما>>إلى جزر البنفسج ، والحنين>>شكرا>>على كل السنين الذاهبات>>فإنها أحلى السنين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو من أغلى وأوفى اGصدقاءوهو الذي يبكي على صدري>>إذا بكت السماءشكرا لحبك فهو مروحه>>وطاووس >> ونعناع >> وماءوغمامة وردية مرت مصادفة بخط اbستواء>>>وهو المفاجأة التي قد حار فيها اGنبياء>>شكرا لشعرك >> شاغل الدنيا >>وسارق كل غابات النخيلشكرا لكل دقيقه>>سمحت بها عيناك في العمر البخيلشكرا لساعات التهور، والتحدي،واقتطاف المستحيل>>شكرا على سنوات حبك كلها>>بخريفها، وشتائهاوبغيمها، وبصحوها،وتناقضات سمائها>>شكرا على زمن البكاء ، ومواسم السهر الطويلشكرا على الحزن الجميل >>شكرا على الحزن الجميل >>شكرا لحبك>>فهو معجزتي اGخيره>>بعدما ولى زمان المعجزات>شكرا لحبك>>فهو علمني القراءة، والكتابه،وهو زودني بأروع مفرداتي>>وهو الذي شطب النساء جميعهن >> بلحظهواغتال أجمل ذكرياتي>>شكرا من اGعماق>>يا من جئت من كتب العبادة والصbهشكرا لخصرك، كيف جاء بحجم أحbمي، وحجم تصوراتيولوجهك المندس كالعصفور،بين دفاتري ومذكراتي>>شكرا Gنك تسكنين قصائدي>>شكرا>>>Gنك تجلسين على جميع أصابعيشكرا Gنك في حياتي>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أعطاني البشارة قبل كل المؤمنينواختارني ملكا>>وتوجني>>وعمدني بماء الياسمين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أكرمني، وأدبني ، وعلمني علوم اGولىواختصني، بسعادة الفردوس ، دون العالمين شكرا>>Gيام التسكع تحت أقواس الغمام، وماء تشرين الحزينولكل ساعات الضbل، وكل ساعات اليقينشكرا لعينيك المسافرتين وحدهما>>إلى جزر البنفسج ، والحنين>>شكرا>>على كل السنين الذاهبات>>فإنها أحلى السنين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو من أغلى وأوفى اGصدقاءوهو الذي يبكي على صدري>>إذا بكت السماءشكرا لحبك فهو مروحه>>وطاووس >> ونعناع >> وماءوغمامة وردية مرت مصادفة بخط اbستواء>>>وهو المفاجأة التي قد حار فيها اGنبياء>>شكرا لشعرك >> شاغل الدنيا >>وسارق كل غابات النخيلشكرا لكل دقيقه>>سمحت بها عيناك في العمر البخيلشكرا لساعات التهور، والتحدي،واقتطاف المستحيل>>شكرا على سنوات حبك كلها>>بخريفها، وشتائهاوبغيمها، وبصحوها،وتناقضات سمائها>>شكرا على زمن البكاء ، ومواسم السهر الطويلشكرا على الحزن الجميل >>شكرا على الحزن الجميل >>شكرا لحبك>>فهو معجزتي اGخيره>>بعدما ولى زمان المعجزات>شكرا لحبك>>فهو علمني القراءة، والكتابه،وهو زودني بأروع مفرداتي>>وهو الذي شطب النساء جميعهن >> بلحظهواغتال أجمل ذكرياتي>>شكرا من اGعماق>>يا من جئت من كتب العبادة والصbهشكرا لخصرك، كيف جاء بحجم أحbمي، وحجم تصوراتيولوجهك المندس كالعصفور،بين دفاتري ومذكراتي>>شكرا Gنك تسكنين قصائدي>>شكرا>>>Gنك تجلسين على جميع أصابعيشكرا Gنك في حياتي>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أعطاني البشارة قبل كل المؤمنينواختارني ملكا>>وتوجني>>وعمدني بماء الياسمين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو أكرمني، وأدبني ، وعلمني علوم اGولىواختصني، بسعادة الفردوس ، دون العالمين شكرا>>Gيام التسكع تحت أقواس الغمام، وماء تشرين الحزينولكل ساعات الضbل، وكل ساعات اليقينشكرا لعينيك المسافرتين وحدهما>>إلى جزر البنفسج ، والحنين>>شكرا>>على كل السنين الذاهبات>>فإنها أحلى السنين>>شكرا لحبك>>فهو من أغلى وأوفى اGصدقاءوهو الذي يبكي على صدري>>إذا بكت السماءشكرا لحبك فهو مروحه>>وطاووس >> ونعناع >> وماءوغمامة وردية مرت مصادفة بخط اbستواء>>>وهو المفاجأة التي قد حار فيها اGنبياء>>شكرا لشعرك >> شاغل الدنيا >>وسارق كل غابات النخيلشكرا لكل دقيقه>>سمحت بها عيناك في العمر البخيلشكرا لساعات التهور، والتحدي،واقتطاف المستحيل>>شكرا على سنوات حبك كلها>>بخريفها، وشتائهاوبغيمها، وبصحوها،وتناقضات سمائها>>شكرا على زمن البكاء ، ومواسم السهر الطويلشكرا على الحزن الجميل >>شكرا على الحزن الجميل >>
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مشكور يا حبييبنا
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*أصحاب التميز والابداع 



*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم ياحبيب والف شكر
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*يسلمو
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*شكرا علي المجهود الكبير
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*مشكور
 يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تشكر يا صفوة على البرنامج الجميل 
*

----------


## gosey

*مشكووووووووووووور جميل
                        	*

----------

